

Apple devs say no to Dart in Webkit - simcop2387
https://lists.webkit.org/pipermail/webkit-dev/2011-December/018822.html

======
jaylevitt
It's mind-blowing to realize just how much git and github have changed my
expectations:

This is a protracted, bitter discussion about whether it would be ok to
_CREATE A BRANCH_.

~~~
justncase80
I was thinking this too. If they were using git you wouldn't have to ask for
permission or have the ability to deny it. They would just make a fork then
their own branch and submit pull requests if they see fit.

------
d_r
IMO, the current title unfairly sensationalizes the (what seems to be a very
reasonable) response, and is a good example of why "editorialized" titles are
ought to be discouraged.

------
wmf
Previous discussion from last week:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3329038>

